# The death of the EGO



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys..i died yesterday!

I just thought fuck it ill admit that im in this lowpoint mental breakdown fucking bullshit and died to the present moment. Felt great and now im more myself than before!

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Seems to me as if you are finding your way out of this shit step by step. Congratulations


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes it has become easier..and also i know what changes i need to make in my life...all the things considering selfworth are beeing dealt with and i do think people should value themselves higher on this forum..


----------

